# [SOLVED] TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

Please! When i have for first time run tomb raider underworld it shows start-up configuration box, and i have set graphic as much as my asus vw195d monitor can, 1440x900. and it played fine. but i accidentally set resolution on 1200x750 or something like that and it shows asus's dialog box out of range! and i can't back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i tried reinstalling but it writes out of range. I have deleted saved games and again out of range!

can i somehow help me to make that configuration box shows again!!!!

PLS! :4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Restart your computer, hit F8 and do Last Know Good command


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

when i hit that what should happen????


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

there should be a diff option when you hot F8 for example, to boot up normally, or Safe Mode, in your case select Last Known Good Configuration, and it should take you to your normal Windows XP screen.


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

and then i will play tomb raider?


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Start Tomb Raider and go to the Confguration/Display and reset the resolution.


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

and thats it?? just for tru?? will not effect on other programs????

is there some other way to dont need restarting and playing with boot?


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

and one more...... when it writes out of range , the game is running, i can hear and move mouse.........i just need navigator to resolution option.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Start Tomb Raider and go to the Configuration/Display settings in the Game and reset the resolution.


----------



## CookiePirate (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

He can't reset the resolution because it's too big for his screen--he can't actually see the options to click them.


You could try increasing the resolution of your desktop if it's supported, and it may allow the screen to centre on the mouse, so it'd still be huge but you'd be able to see, if you get what I mean ... I'm not explaining this well ...


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

yeah i didnt understand you, did you meant to change the resolution of screen???

anyway, do you have tru.??? if you have you can tell me what number to press to on ex. go to configuration/display to press 5 then i dont know 2 then to change res. < > then to click enter?? hope you did understand this example.


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

or if cant with numbers you can tell me how with arrows on ex. 2 times press left arrow, than on ex. 3 times press down then to change res. < > then enter,....... Can you??

PLEASE.....OR SOMEONE WHO HAVE TRU??????


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

I moved your thread to the gaming support section.

Go to the folder where tomb raider is installed (probably under c:\program files\Eidos\ or something like that) and look for a readme.txt file or some other .txt file. Sometimes you can run the game with command line settings like -safe or -res to set the resolution manually, these settings should be explained in the game documentation.

Else uninstall the game again and delete all the remaining files in the install folder (the subfolder under c:\program files\). Also look in 
c:\documents and settings\your user name\application data\ 
c:\documents and settings\your user name\local settings\application data\
c:\documents and settings\your user name\my documents\my games\
and delete any file or folder related to Tomb Raider Underworld (TRU, Eidos, ...). You'll need to go in Windows explorer => tools => folder options => view to untick "hide protected operating system files" and tick "show hidden files and folders" then click apply to all folders or you won't have access to all those folders.

You may also need to look in the registry : start => run and type regedit. Click on Edit => search and search for "Tomb Raider", "TRU" or "eidos". If you find a related folder see if there's some key called "display setting" or something similar with the resolution you chose. Right-click => delete it. Don't delete anything else and ask if you're unsure.

Reinstall and the display settings should have been erased.

Else you'll probably find better help on the official Tomb Raider Underworld support forums :
http://forums.eidosgames.com/forumdisplay.php?f=261
http://www.tombraiderforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

but i have reinstall the game already!!!!! i can't do that again!!!! process is to big! i'll have to unistall then do that, than install again then do disk defragmenter. and there is no any txt file! can i delete just file with resolution settings!!??? or if you have tomb raider to tell me like i wrote in #12.

PLEASE THERE MUST BE EASIER WAY!
thanks anyway


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Easiest way is to find that one file with the display setting but you'll need to search by yourself. You'll find better help on the official support forums since all those people will have TRU installed.

Else search the TRU related folders (check the possible locations in my previous post) for a .ini or display related file. In internet explorer go to tools => folder options => view and untick "hide extension for known file types" in order to see the file extension. If it's a .ini file edit it with notepad, look for the line with the resolution, change the value and save the file.


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

i went in search an write in search .ini and it shows me 135 files, but i dont know what is , because there is no ini file on tru, tomb raider, eidos.

so ???


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

and i have posted on tru forums this but no one didnt answered. (sorry on bad English)


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: TRU Please help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Believe or not i solved thanks to camtasia's screen recorder!


----------

